# brundage vs sun valley



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm a snowboarder from the east, going to hit boise, idaho to visit a relative this winter. Bogus basin is the closest and I will spend a couple days here. But brundage and sun valley are both about 2-3 hours away, I dont care about resorts, i just care about the mountain. Which of these two would be better riding?

To describe the kind of riding i like:
I mostly like powder runs, and going through trees, off the path, stuff like that. i'm very amateur when it comes to park, but i also like to play on rails every now and then.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Brundage gets just over 300" annual snowfall, Sun Valley just over 200" annual snowfall. 

As far as park goes, neither area is known for it and really, so what? You can have park at just about any ski area. Brundage looks to be a much better choice for the criteria you have laid out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

alright, that's quite a bit of difference in snowfall. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

I would go to Sun Valley I've had a season pass at brundage before they say its the best snow in idaho but it only lasts for a couple of hours before skiers track it out


----------

